# Fractal Mapper 6.0



## njorgard (Feb 1, 2002)

Have any of you used this software?  How good is it?  Is there anything out there (other than the samples at their page) that I can look at?  What kinds of things can I do with it?

I am deciding whether or not to fork out the money for it.  Any info I can get from you guys would be appreaciated.


----------



## OmegaOdd (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, in the past I have used their limited free version and than tweaked it with an image editing program (photoshop or photoimpact).  I haven't tried their full blown version, but I like what I've gotten out of the trial program.  Not much help I know, but input nonetheless.


----------



## MJEggertson (Feb 1, 2002)

I use it for all my maps. Its a great piece of software given its price, if you ask me. It has a few quirks, but nothing that is a fatal flaw.

It can make excellent, publish-quality maps. Not as quick as say, hex mapper utilities, but it can produce much nicer maps, if you ask me. It also has excellent layering ability, so you can make a map, with many overlays that you may not want to print out for the players, for example.

http://campain.3eprofiler.com/map.shtml (my current campain map)

My only complaint is I wish it had more vector based placeable map items (which scale flawlessly). I'm definitely no artist, so I have no hope of making any myself. Using bitmap based placements makes the map only have limited zoom abilities, as the bitmaps either become aliased on zooming out, or pixelated on zoom in.

For $35 (?), I wouldn't think twice about buying it. The cool vrml tool seems neat too, but I haven't had time to play with it.

-Mike


----------



## Velik (Feb 2, 2002)

Here are some samples from NBOS Online wich some people have made with FM6 

I'm gonna make a couple differant posts to attach differant maps


----------



## Velik (Feb 2, 2002)

another


----------



## Velik (Feb 2, 2002)

and another


----------



## Velik (Feb 3, 2002)

last one....you can't see too much detail because of how the message boards only let you post a 100kb file but you can get the idea. The maps were made by HOLY MONKEY OF DEATH (glynnseal@freenet.co.uk)

Velik


----------



## njorgard (Feb 4, 2002)

*Thanks!!!*

Wow....those maps look pretty neat.  I think I will purchase the software.  I like what I see.  Thank you for posting these maps Velik.


----------

